# Wii disc drive not working.



## KlopiTackle (Jul 25, 2011)

My Wii won't read discs it says

An error has occurred.
Press the EJECT Button, remove the
Game Disc, and turn the power off.
Please read the Wii Operations Manual
for more information.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 26, 2011)

maybe the disc is on the wrong way round. That sometimes happens to me.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 26, 2011)

It is the right way.
Tried cooling it down by turning it off at the wall.
The wii clicks.
Now it just can't read it.
Is it the Laser?


----------



## MasterC (Jul 26, 2011)

I get the error also,but my Wii is still fine.Although it's pretty old.From time to time,my Wii randomly ejects game discs.A few times after I get the "Please insert the Game Disc" screen,then I get an "Error has occurred" screen.What I do is press the power button,if my Wii doesn't turn off,I unplug it to force turning it off.I wait a while after unplugging then I plug the outlet back in.Then,my Wii is Fine.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 26, 2011)

My wii is 3 years old.


----------



## MasterC (Jul 26, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> My wii is 3 years old.


 
So is mine.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 26, 2011)

It seems that a wii's life span is "3 Years."


----------



## MasterC (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine's still fine but have you tried different game discs to see if it's because of a scratchy or dusty disc? For me,mine completely can't read my SSBB but when I play NPC Pikmin 1,the disc hardly ever ejects randomly(unless if I press the eject button).


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 26, 2011)

None work.
Btw Super Smash Bros. Brawl is a "Double-Layered disc" you have to clean your disc drive.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 26, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. Had to buy a new one, because they couldn't fix it.

Well hopefully you don't have to do that. I suggest you bring it to a repair or something.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 26, 2011)

...
But i'm saving up for a 3DS.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 26, 2011)

Same exact thing happened to me a few months ago. We've had the Wii since it was out. Nothing I tried worked, so we sent it off to Nintendo in California. It came back fixed a couple of weeks later. But it did cost $70 or something like that...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 26, 2011)

Happened to me shortly after Brawl came out. I think your only option is to send it in to Nintendo for repair. But your Wii is out of warranty, so it's not going to be free. I'd call Nintendo first, maybe there's something else you could do.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 26, 2011)

same thing happened to me. I called Nintendo and they gave us another wii.  Nintendo's customer support actually isn't that bad tbh.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 26, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> Nintendo's customer support actually isn't that bad tbh.


 
I know, I was shocked.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jul 26, 2011)

I had that problem, it is caused by something being in the discdrive, you need a psecial screw to fix it
but if you have homebrew, delete it before u send it to nintendo, otherwise they won't fix it


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 26, 2011)

Same EXACT problem happened to me. Except, only GC games worked. I sent it in, and they fixed it. I don't think there's any other way.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Same thing happened to me. Had to buy a new one, because they couldn't fix it.
> 
> Well hopefully you don't have to do that. I suggest you bring it to a repair or something.


Hopefully you won't have to buy another one. But is the disc clean?


----------



## Yokie (Jul 26, 2011)

Chocolatemilk2000 said:


> Hopefully you won't have to buy another one.


 What was the point of that?


----------

